# Help me figure this out...



## rollfaster (Sep 7, 2019)

Not sure what the make is, thought Manton Smith but not sure. Maybe Huffman? Input please!


----------



## s1b (Sep 7, 2019)

Looked up Huffman lightweights and it only pulled up a womens bike. Dropouts were different


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 7, 2019)

@SirMike1983 @cds2323 @bricycle


----------



## cds2323 (Sep 7, 2019)

Doesn't look like a Manton and Smith, welds are smooth. Rear stays behind seat are different, more of a triangle and not pinched in. And I don't recall a Manton with rear dropouts having dropstand tabs.

Frame connection at bottom bracket looks Snyder ish. Fork crown also. So I'd guess Snyder built with the chainring changed.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Dec 15, 2021)

J-wagon said:


> So perhaps *Snyder* built in Michigan city *1940* just prior to implement reverse year stamping. Sounds like retailed as MW *Hawthorne* model.


----------



## J-wagon (Dec 15, 2021)

Wow! This is same frame I have. Literally. Amazing. It was in a frame bundle with other unknown frame (now CABED as 1946/47 Murray Firestone), wonder how it made its way here.


----------



## J-wagon (Dec 15, 2021)

rollfaster said:


> Not sure what the make is, thought Manton Smith but not sure. Maybe Huffman? Input please!



Now that I have your old pics, I can start building as singlespeed klunker cyclo racer. I probly have all the parts except racer bars and might need seat post shim


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Dec 15, 2021)

Maybe check inside the seat tube mast and see if there is a reducing step to the inside diameter.
If so, then maybe a shorter 13/16” to 5/8” shim might be required.
If not, then maybe a standard Wald 13/16” post might fit? 

But what color?  We see some bright blue specs covered by black, which is covered by sky blue.


----------



## J-wagon (Dec 15, 2021)

Thx. Yes, my 13/16 is good fit, inserts several inches down. If cockpit too tight, may use 5/8 L post for more saddle setback. 

Looking forward to this klunker cx racer build. Just realized the blue/rust color matches my kit 😁


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 19, 2021)

J-wagon said:


> Wow! This is same frame I have. Literally. Amazing. It was in a frame bundle with other unknown frame (now CABED as 1946/47 Murray Firestone), wonder how it made its way here.
> View attachment 1527796
> 
> View attachment 1527797



Looking forward to seeing what becomes of it!!


----------



## J-wagon (Dec 24, 2021)

rollfaster said:


> Looking forward to seeing what becomes of it!!



Built up into klunker singlespeed gravel/cx rig with spare parts. Setup 2:1 gear ratio with euro 36/40 spoke wheelset, Schwinn race stripe saddle, upside down bar. Rides surprisingly comfortable. Will see how the locals cx guys react.


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 25, 2021)

J-wagon said:


> Built up into klunker singlespeed gravel/cx rig with spare parts. Setup 2:1 gear ratio with euro 36/40 spoke wheelset, Schwinn race stripe saddle, upside down bar. Rides surprisingly comfortable. Will see how the locals cx guys react.
> View attachment 1533376
> 
> View attachment 1533377
> ...



I dig it, looks great!


----------

